
How seeing the wealthy as ordinary people helped us provide them a basic need - intininit
https://medium.com/@affluentconfidante/how-seeing-the-wealthy-as-ordinary-people-allowed-me-to-provide-them-a-basic-need-29a551f18b69
======
PaulHoule
See
[https://immagic.com/eLibrary/ARCHIVES/GENERAL/IPCOM_US/I0209...](https://immagic.com/eLibrary/ARCHIVES/GENERAL/IPCOM_US/I020911I.pdf)
for the B2B version of this

------
blacksqr
Thank goodness the wealthy have someone looking out for them.

~~~
smt88
I agree. This amazing company is giving a voice to the voiceless rich, whom no
one ever listens to. Now we just need a company that will help them achieve
political power, since they are very underrepresented among elected officials
and campaign donations. /s

...but seriously, this company is a brilliant scam, like the $1M web page or
that iPhone app that cost $1,000 and did nothing.

